# Cost of a pool?????



## barlow (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi All,

Just checking some property in Florida further and we realy would like a pool,

I know it is common place in the states to have a pool so does anyone know costs of installation?just a rough cost would do as i know size,finish and other factors will have a baring.Just after a ball park figure realy.

Also what is the law like out there regarding them i.e planning permission?

Any comments/experiences appreciated.

Many thanks

Graham


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

There is no ball park number. Free form, concrete, liner, salt filter, covered, with waterfall/jaccuzzi ... Make sure your contracter handles licenses/approvals; check with your HOA BEFORE signing a contract.


----------



## barlow (Jun 1, 2010)

twostep said:


> There is no ball park number. Free form, concrete, liner, salt filter, covered, with waterfall/jaccuzzi ... Make sure your contracter handles licenses/approvals; check with your HOA BEFORE signing a contract.


WOW no ball park figure:confused2:??Just a 30' x 12' rectangular job...no waterfall or jaccuzzi basic i suppose. £5,000,£50,000?got no idea anyone???

wont hold you to it or mention your name in court...


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

barlow said:


> WOW no ball park figure:confused2:??Just a 30' x 12' rectangular job...no waterfall or jaccuzzi basic i suppose. £5,000,£50,000?got no idea anyone???
> 
> wont hold you to it or mention your name in court...


The usual rule of thumb is that if you want a house with a pool, buy a house with a pool! You'll never get your money back if you put one in.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

barlow said:


> WOW no ball park figure:confused2:??Just a 30' x 12' rectangular job...no waterfall or jaccuzzi basic i suppose. £5,000,£50,000?got no idea anyone???
> 
> wont hold you to it or mention your name in court...


Absolutely no! They had to go over our house with an oversized crane to get the jaccuzzi in - do you want the numbers:>)
Your question is the equivalent to how much does a house cost? As much as you are willing to put into it. Talk to neighbors, talk to references, talk to contractors. When was the last time someone put in a rectangular pool with no frills? You are back in the UK:>)


----------



## socksie (May 10, 2010)

twostep said:


> Absolutely no! They had to go over our house with an oversized crane to get the jaccuzzi in - do you want the numbers:>)
> Your question is the equivalent to how much does a house cost? As much as you are willing to put into it. Talk to neighbors, talk to references, talk to contractors. When was the last time someone put in a rectangular pool with no frills? You are back in the UK:>)


A number of factors play in.

I've been hearing consistent figures around 30-40K USD in california.

Can be more, can be less. Pay a little more for the most reputable guy, check all of their licenses with the city and check in to any complaints filed against them. Any well established business that has no complaints filed so far is likely a reliable.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

$35K is a good ball park figure 

Getting permission can be more difficult ...it depends on the HOA


----------



## NORM123 (Jul 10, 2009)

$35,000. sounds about right. But as said before, find a house with a pool, easy to find. Putting your own pool in will add nothing to the resale value


----------



## tomben (Dec 31, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> The usual rule of thumb is that if you want a house with a pool, buy a house with a pool! You'll never get your money back if you put one in.


You will not recoup the costs on a resale for sure. But the pool may give your house the edge over a house without a pool when it comes time to sell.

One thing to consider when buying a pool is the warranty and pool builder. My neighbor got a Shasta pool (good company) put in when he got his house built at the time they were doing original owner lifetime warranty. Since then they have had $1000's worth of warranty work done like replacing the pumps, filter and drilling up the cool deck to find an underground leak.

Personally i purchased a house with a standard 80 ft perimeter 10,000 gallon play pool with concrete steps and a waterfall feature that cost the originally owner $16k back in 1996 from a pool construction company that worked with the home builders and is no longer around. 

I spent $7k on it 2 years back as the plaster was worn down (they can only take so many acid washes) so i had the plaster upgraded to pebbletec and the tile line re-tiled.

Pools are good money pits


----------



## rynd2it (Feb 2, 2010)

barlow said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just checking some property in Florida further and we realy would like a pool,
> 
> ...


We added a 37' x 16' in ground, 7' deep end plus spa/jacuzzi, 21000 gallons in 2006. Cost $41000 - used gunite, exposed aggregate (pebbletec) lined, pre-formed concrete edging. Also added a swim jet to allow for swim in place.

As for planning permission, most of it relates to safety. In CA the entire pool must be surrounded by 5' high fencing (or the entire property fenced to the same height) - all gates self closing, open outward with latches 4' off the ground. All house doors leading to the pool must have audible alarms fitted.

Hope it helps

David


----------

